# Fence Project



## ClassicCarpets (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi ...

My wife and I have a privacy fence project we plan to start this week but I havent come to the decision on what wood to use for the dog ear.

What is the difference between using cypress and treated pine ... disadvantage and advantages and over time what will hold up the best. When I build this fence I plan to buttjoint the dog ear to eliminate gaps. What wood between the two will shrink the most over time?

Thanks


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know to much about fencing. But i'm 100 percent sure redwood wouldn't be a bad choice. I think they make redwood panels for fencing.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

Classic,
I've never used cypress for a fence so I can't help ya there.
PT pine for a fence is ummm cost effective and that is all the good I can say about it. You will need four horizontal nailers, because the pine WILL warp!
The pine will also shrink width wise to where you might end up with 1/4"-3/8" gaps between boards. So n a nutshell, buyer beware.


----------

